# Fuji cyclocross bike???



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap bike to commute on in winter to save my expensive bike. I want to be able to put fenders and rack on it. I've been looking at cross bikes because I could see myself having some interest in trying cross racing. That said, i don't want to spend more than $800-1,000. My wife would kill me if i added another expensive bike to the quiver. Especially with the excuse that its to save my expensive bike. I cant even sell that to myself. That puts me in the bikes direct, performance category. I'm leaning toward Performance because I have $170 in Performance points. Here's the question. Is a fuji bike with mostly 105 components work as an entry level cross bike or are they junk? 

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1076510_-1___


----------



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about that same bike.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, that bike looks comparable to my Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro. I love this bike and have had many enjoyable mixed rides on it.

Do you need the gears on your commute? If not one of the single speed cross bikes might be worth looking at as well.

In any case a cross bike makes a lot of sense to me for commuting, the bigger tires you can run on it and a lot of room for fenders just makes it sweat!

Later, Axlenut


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought fenders and tires for my 29er yesterday. I think I'll commute on that when it's raining and my road bike when it's dry. I think it's a good idea to test my commitment to riding in the rain. It's easy to say when it's light out and 75 degrees. It's a whole different deal to get on the bike when it's 40 degrees, dark and rainy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the Fuji's are fine bikes
cxers make great commuters PLUS plus


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

The Fuji brand and Motobacon brand from BD should be nearly the same frame, since alot of the BD stuff is re-labeled Fuji stuff from what I understand. I believe the Performance Scattante stuff is from the Redline factory. I raced 2 of the Scattante cross frames (first one was a bit too small, but I made it work until I got more serious and got the next size up) and they are more than serviceable for racing. A Fuji with 105 should also be plenty of bike to get out there and try racing on.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

The new 2012 Fuji cyclocross bikes are real nice this year


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the Fuji Cross Comp I got on sale last year that I plan or racing. I have beat the bike hard training on it with no problems. It is not a light bike, but it is taking my abuse well. Also appears to have everything you need to mount fenders.


----------



## Bill_P (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry about the late reply, I just saw this thread.

I've had my 2010 Fuji cross comp since April, commuting 20 mi roundtrip four to five times a week. I bought it because my old Cannondale broke a seatstay and i needed a commuter bike that could accept fenders, plus i wanted to maybe try a cross race Because it looked like fun. I didn't want to go over $1000 and I wanted to upgrade from Sora/Tiagra to 105. There's a performance store near my home and one near my work, so their free adjustment promise helped me rationalize the choice.

It's been great as a commuter bike in rain and shine. Fenders fit just fine, which is key in lovely but soggy Portland. The rear bridge isn't drilled, so I used tie wraps to make that connection. I put my old Easton road wheels on but recently put the original cross wheels back because (drum roll...) I did my first cyclocross race a few weeks ago!

As a beginner to cyclocross, I think the bike is just what I need and I still love it after six months of steady use. No buyer's remorse, which is unusual for me. It feels solid except I need to get the Performance guys to check out a little clicking noise that sometimes comes from the headset - I suspect that the bearing seats need to be "faced" based on what I've read online. If I had unlimited $ I would buy a lot of much more expensive bikes, but reality is that there are a lot things higher on the list. Given the constraints, I'm real happy with the Fuji.

But I'm starting to get annoyed that Autocorrect keeps changing it to "Fujian".


----------



## Spec7 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know you want to stay with Performance Bike for financial reasons and this thread is 3+ weeks old, but if you are still looking for a bike, Nashbar has the GT CX2 on sale for $675 and they even have all sizes in stock which is weird for them. Item # YB-GTCX2

http colon slash slash www dot nashbar dot com slash bikes slash Product_10053_10052_534100_-1___

Can't link the address since I'm apparently less than 10 posts old. Still wet behind the ears I guess.


----------



## Bill_P (Sep 7, 2011)

Oops, I was wrong about the rear bridge -it is drilled after all. Now I'm not even sure whether I used tie wraps or if so, why? A mind is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## david58 (Oct 16, 2011)

vontress said:


> I am looking for a cheap bike to commute on in winter to save my expensive bike. I want to be able to put fenders and rack on it. I've been looking at cross bikes because I could see myself having some interest in trying cross racing. That said, i don't want to spend more than $800-1,000. My wife would kill me if i added another expensive bike to the quiver. Especially with the excuse that its to save my expensive bike. I cant even sell that to myself. That puts me in the bikes direct, performance category. I'm leaning toward Performance because I have $170 in Performance points. Here's the question. Is a fuji bike with mostly 105 components work as an entry level cross bike or are they junk?
> 
> ]


I bought the Fuji in April, have ridden it on the road, commute on it, race it in CX - great bike for the money.


----------



## cantridenough (Sep 21, 2008)

That seems like a really good deal. I will be looking to build another cross bike when I get home, but for the price of that ride it might be worth getting it and changing a few parts. I would rather invest in a decent cross ride than spend a $hit ton of money on a dedicated roadie.


----------

